# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αδερφός με πρόβλημα αλκοολισμου.

## EleniPap

Καλησπέρα σας,
Πηρα το θάρρος να γράψω τη δική μου ιστορία που βιώνουμε με τον αδερφό μου. 
Για αρχη να πω ότι είμαστε γονείκα παιδια (έτσι μας ονόμασε η ψυχολόγος που επισκέφτηκα προσφατα). Ο Πατέρας μου έχει θέμα με το αλκοόλ, πλέον στα 70 του είναι τελείως αρνητικός ότι έχει πρόβλημα και δεν ασχολούμαι πια....
Ο αδερφός μου δυστυχώς έχει ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο του, λόγω τις δουλειάς στη αρχή (δουλεύει σε τουριστικό μπαρ σεζόν). Την ημέρα είναι μια χαρά μόλις το βάλει στο στόμα του το βράδυ γίνεται άλλος άνθρωπος, βίαιος! Αυτός δεν πιστεύει ότι έχει θέμα γιατί αυτό γίνεται για 3 μήνες το καλοκαίρι, το χειμώνα που κάθεται δεν πίνει. Εμείς όλοι όμως βλεπουμε το πρόβλημα. Για δεύτερη φορά χωρίζει τωρα γιατί πάνω στο πιωμα του χτύπησε τη σύντροφό του. 
Ο αδερφός μου για μένα ήταν το στήριγμα, ο πατέρας μου που δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθησει ήταν αυτός από μικρή! Όσο εύκολο που λένε αφήστε τον μόνος του να το καταλάβει είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σταματήσει να με νοιάζει...θέλω να τον βοηθήσω αλλά δεν μπορώ! Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο! Όσες φορές του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα έχουμε τσακωθεί, με έχει μπλοκάρει στο φβ να μην μιλάμε γενικά απομακρύνετε! Δεν το δέχεται! 
Τώρα του έχουν ερθει όλα ανάποδα, είναι συνέπειες των πράξεων του, λεφτα δεν έχει τα έχει χάσει στον τζόγο και πλέον πίνει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα μου είπε ένας συνάδελφος του. 
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο παιδια πραγματικά. Ο πόνος που αισθάνομαι είναι μεγάλος σαν πένθος! 
Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή από κάποιον θα με βοηθάγε πραγματικά! 
Σας ευχαριστώ απο καρδιάς !

----------


## Noctis

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι αρκετά απαισιόδοξος με τον αλκοολισμό όπως και με τις εξαρτήσεις. Χρειάζεται βοήθεια ειδικού. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν θα βοηθήσει. Είναι χιλιοπαιγμένο το σκηνικό δυστυχώς. Κάποιος απλά πίνει πίνει πίνει χάνει τα πάντα γιατί απλά πίνει. Και υπάρχει και γενετικό υπόβαθρο βλέπω. Να του πεις να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό, να τον βοηθήσεις αλλά προσπάθησε μην σε καταπιεί και εσένα το πρόβλημα.

----------

